# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  PROCESADO Y VENTA DE QUINUA EN LA LIBERTAD - TRUJILLO

## Miguel PROANPE

Cuento con una planta procesadora de quinua en La Libertad asimismo tengo a la venta quinua en sus variedades Inia Salcedo, Inia Illpa Puno, HUALHUAS Huancayo, Quinua Boliviana, etc asimismo si tienen una ficha tenica puedo ofrecerles el producto que deseen para su mejoramiento. 
EMPRESA: Procesadora Andina del Peru SAC (PROANPE)
CONTACTO:Miguel Cerdan
TELEFONO: 946846889
CORREO: miguelcerdan@gmail.com / miguel.cerdan@proanpe.comTemas similares: Venta de Terreno Agrícola en Paiján (Ascope, La Libertad) - Perú VENTA DE QUINUA BLANCA Artículo: Quinua sembrada en La Libertad será exportada a mercados de Europa CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Venta de cruciferas: Repollo, coliflor y brocoli - trujillo

----------


## Miguel PROANPE

Estimados,
Para comentarles e informarles la próxima inauguración de la PRIMERA plantaprocesadora de QUINUA en el norte de país (PERU) que se ubica en la Ciudad deTRUJILLO, contando con las certificaciones que garantiza la inocuidad delproducto y la alta pureza del mismo. Asimismo cuenta con certificación CERES yen proceso HACCP.
La planta cuenta con escarificado en seco, despedrado, pulido, gravimetría (selecciónde granos por tamaño)  y clasificación degranos por color (selector LED, última tecnología); adicional al ello, sebrindara un servicio personalizado para el secado del grano, que garantice elporcentaje exacto de humedad para el producto.
Pueden visitar nuestra página web http://www.proanpe.como contactarse con el siguiente número telefónico 946846889

----------


## Marco Pereira Bazán

Hola amigo Miguel:
 estoy sembrando Chia en Hco 2,5 has estoy llegando al final de la campaña y necesito una trilladora/cosechadora para este grano, a lo mejor posee alguna informacion util para mi ya que estoy en "la recta final"
muchas gracias
 Marco Pereira
RPC 969783032

----------

